# Argh 5 brother



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

So beyond fustrated with the 5 losers. They just love to send no charge orders that shouldn't have been sent in the first place and refuse to look at the evidence that shows there was nothing left at the property once the trash out was done. We take pictures of every corner, closet, crawlspace, everything to show nothing is ever left at the property. Yet 5 months later and numerous other contractors/realtors have been there they want to send us back to get two window screens. Um all our photos of that exact spot shows NO SCREENS.

Then you bid on one thing and they change the bid to reflect something else and then the get pissed when the work we originally bid on is not done. Well assholes maybe your idiot employees should stop rewriting the bids. They get pissed when they get caught or called out on something.

Now they are stating that our 20ftl x 6ftw x 5fth trailer is only 5 yards of debris. Yea ok the thing was full from front to back figure it out people 20x6x5=600 divided by 27=22.22 yards. 

Thank god I have my own full time job and this is my husbands adventure still wish he would go back to being a diesel mechanic so many less headaches. 

Thanks for letting my vent


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a series of articles being written and published over on foreclosurepedia...not good either...

Just me I would try to phase them out...
Also I would file a compliant in the Istar system over there....


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

I understand where u are coming from had the same trouble with nfs ( I think nfs an 5 bro are the same ) The only way I could prove my debri on the trailor was to measure everything and show it in the pics. they still tried to deny but numbers don't lie .Also just to cover yourself u better keep good record of pay outs and invoices cause if you do you will find that there accounting dept have no idea how to do simple math and they will always tell you it will be made up on next check. also be very careful of doing work that is bid after the fact they will screw you every time if you don't lose money on your materials they'll say your labor was to high be careful hope this helps


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I do work for NFR and 5 Brothers! Both will tell you they don`t count cubs on your trailer, so I do not send them photos of my full trailer(I do take them just don't send them!) Any debris need too take a lot (i mean a lot) of photos at different angles! I know it`s a bitch to upload on Zephyr ,but save you QC problems! I not know what to tell you on the No Charge work orders! I think it`s in house contest to see if how many they can find! Been work for over 10 yrs haven`t figured out how to not get them! 
Got one the other day for vines growing on side of house! Keep in mind this property is only getting biweekly grass cuts! they found looking at photos! My guy cuts the grass and weed eats the properties, they will shut a open door if found ! They are there to mow the yard on inspect property!


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I've taken to uploading a document with all dimensions of trailers and truck beds referencing certain pictures. They DO NOT READ THE NOTES but are required to look at uploaded documents because they might be violation notices. I haven't had any bs photos don't support CYD count since then.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

The only company I ever had any real big problems with CYD counts was FAS!


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for listening and making suggestions. 

Its funny the first 6 months or so things were pretty good, but I think they are losing clients or something and doing what ever they can to get work done for nothing. 10 properties they lost got picked up by one of the other companies my husband works with. We thought that was interesting. Since we had been to them already the property was nice and easy to work on. This other company had us trash out those properties were 5 bros kept saying the stuff was personals and could not be removed. 

I am working on a new tracking system for the invoicing and payments. I had already sent them a bill with WO's that they had not paid us for and they were from 3 months ago. They were not to happy that I put a 3% late fee on them


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

We use Property Pres Wizard has a tracking system for invoices and payment, can easily pull reports and then your photos, bids, invoices are all stored in one place. Couldn't survive without their service! 



ctquietcorner said:


> Thanks everyone for listening and making suggestions.
> 
> Its funny the first 6 months or so things were pretty good, but I think they are losing clients or something and doing what ever they can to get work done for nothing. 10 properties they lost got picked up by one of the other companies my husband works with. We thought that was interesting. Since we had been to them already the property was nice and easy to work on. This other company had us trash out those properties were 5 bros kept saying the stuff was personals and could not be removed.
> 
> I am working on a new tracking system for the invoicing and payments. I had already sent them a bill with WO's that they had not paid us for and they were from 3 months ago. They were not to happy that I put a 3% late fee on them


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> They were not to happy that I put a 3% late fee on them


LOL, we have done the same thing. 5% I think we do. Safeguard's response was "We do not pay late fees." I still laugh thinking about that one.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> This other company had us trash out those properties were 5 bros kept saying the stuff was personals and could not be removed.
> IQUOTE]
> 
> Had a work order at a former nursery on 11 acres. Five Brothers stopped everything because we included the black plastic planters that were scattered all over the inside of the outbuilding (you know, the ones your walmart trees come in) as debris. Had to bid to remove 440 planters.
> ...


----------

